

Ten years of therapy in one night (2003) - WickyNilliams
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2003/sep/20/booksonhealth.lifeandhealth

======
WickyNilliams
Came across this after reading about someone's experience coping with (and
overcoming) heroin addiction. Highly interesting stuff. From the shamanic
rituals in Western Africa, the presence of an otherworldly being guiding you
through your self, to the potential medical application in treatment of
addiction.

More reading:
[http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/ibogaine/ibogaine_article3.s...](http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/ibogaine/ibogaine_article3.shtml)

------
loceng
I first thought this person must have done MDMA - though iboga sounds even
more powerful.

------
oneiros
It's a shame that these substances are demonized in our country, there is lots
of potential for therapeutic use yet research on these chemicals is very
limited due to it being illegal (schedule 1) in the US.

~~~
ramy_d
It seems there's a lack of science based decision making in a lot of bodies of
government that have a hand in regulating various drugs.

------
JoeAltmaier
Entertaining tale. Lots of pseudo-science, lots of spiritualism. Not a lot of
useful insights? Took a hallucinogenic drug: experienced hallucinations...did
it again: same result.

------
RachelF
It was claimed that LSD had similar effects on alcoholism in the 50's

------
clueless123
Sounds like gdb for the brain.

